# Center Cap for MkIV Steel Wheels



## MacDalund (Jun 30, 2003)

I bought my 15" steel wheels w/Bridgestone Blizzaks from the Tire Rack. 
This is the wheel:








I'm looking for center caps for this wheel and I found this at Impex:
http://www.impexfap.com/partli...82903








Is this the appropriate cap for this wheel? I've submitted a part inquiry twice to Impex and they have not gotten back to me.


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

*Re: Center Cap for MkIV Steel Wheels (MacDalund)*

Uh, steel wheels use wheel covers, not center caps. The picture looks like a hub cap used to protect the rear wheel bearings.


----------



## kafercup (Sep 17, 2000)

*Re: Center Cap for MkIV Steel Wheels (dennisgli)*

yup, that's the cap that covers the rear wheel bearing.


----------



## MacDalund (Jun 30, 2003)

*Re: Center Cap for MkIV Steel Wheels (kafercup)*

I'm not looking for hubcaps for these wheels, rather I'm looking for a center cap to protect the front axle nut from the elements. The rear has a bronze cap protecting the wheel bearing already but maybe that can be covered as well? There is little information on this that I've found.


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

*Re: Center Cap for MkIV Steel Wheels (MacDalund)*

Try Googling for "axle nut cap" - they make them for motorcycles. Not sure how you're going to figure out what size would fit. Maybe a bike shop would let you try some on for size?


----------



## MI_canuck (Dec 21, 1999)

*Re: Center Cap for MkIV Steel Wheels (dennisgli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dennisgli* »_Try Googling for "axle nut cap" 


that or "hub dust cap"


----------

